

Ask HN: How much did Louis C.K. spend on his site? - stevenj

The one that first offered his "Live At The Beacon Theatre" performance via streaming.
======
wmf
"The development of the website, which needed to be a very robust, reliable
and carefully constructed website, was around $32,000."
<https://buy.louisck.net/news/a-statement-from-louis-c-k>

(This is more of a Quora type question IMO.)

~~~
jonmumm
I thought this was an exorbitant amount for a simple website, granted this was
the first site of this kind and I'm sure they wanted to get it right.

For any who are interested, I am working on a project to enable other artists
to create a similar page to publish and sell their film with a simple website
builder for this specific use case. I launched the first version this weekend,
you can check it out here: <http://filmsquire.com>

